
Eau de Nil, the Light-Green Color of Egypt-Obsessed Europe - prismatic
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2018/02/13/eau-de-nil-light-green-color-egypt-obsessed-europe/
======
shervinafshar
`style="color:eaudenil;"`?

